
Haskell vs. Go vs. OCaml vs. (2018) - entha_saava
https://pl-rants.net/posts/haskell-vs-go-vs-ocaml-vs/
======
randompwd
Really nice writeup. Love seeing the speed/mem tradeoff so explicitly.

